# Hoyt Tribute Arrows?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

340 spine carbon.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

I shot 340's with 5in feathers,
They always shot left. Making them to stiff.
If they went right, they would be to week. 
I did shoot my 400's with blazers. The left and right was 
Not bad but I think the blazers were hitting.
Does it make any difference on the length?
They are cut to 29.250.


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

Length makes a huge difference. Extreme example here but take a 10' piece of 1" pvc, you can probably bend it until it breaks. Now take a 2' piece and try it, you'll hardly get it to bend. When I'm finding new shafts I star with the easton chart and then cut 1/4" off at a time until it won't shoot then add that last 1/4" back, sometimes 1/2" to get the stiffness that works. I'm sure others have different methods but it works for me


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Always shoot full length for barebow unless you are stringwalking. Even then the longer arrows have benefits. 

Grant


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been shooting the Tribute as well and constantly fought a stiff reaction with bare shafts. 2213s bare shafted pretty well to
20 yards, settled on Gold Tip 500 spine with bare and fletched grouping at 30 yards. Broadheads shoot well also, Magnus Stinger and Slick Tricks.

Same specs as you, 60 at 28.5.

I also added a Limbsaver string stop that really improved the overall feel and drastically reduced the noise at the shot.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Always shoot full length for barebow unless you are stringwalking. Even then the longer arrows have benefits.
> 
> Grant


why is this?
I always shoot the shortest I can for point on, and least amount of arrow weight. Not arguing, just want to learn.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

granite14 said:


> why is this?
> I always shoot the shortest I can for point on, and least amount of arrow weight. Not arguing, just want to learn.


Tighter gaps at all distances. With 250-280 fps arrows and a high enough anchor you can be on the target most almost all Field distances.


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

granite14 said:


> why is this?
> I always shoot the shortest I can for point on, and least amount of arrow weight. Not arguing, just want to learn.





grantmac said:


> Tighter gaps at all distances. With 250-280 fps arrows and a high enough anchor you can be on the target most almost all Field distances.


So you guys gap shoot? How's that work for hunting? I don't target shoot anymore, never gap shot, but coach youth shooters. I can see how gap shooting would work on fita and field courses.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm out on the no sight discussion, sight/scope shooter here!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

lsb said:


> So you guys gap shoot? How's that work for hunting? I don't target shoot anymore, never gap shot, but coach youth shooters. I can see how gap shooting would work on fita and field courses.


I wouldn't shoot at an animal without aiming.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

lsb said:


> So you guys gap shoot? How's that work for hunting? I don't target shoot anymore, never gap shot, but coach youth shooters. I can see how gap shooting would work on fita and field courses.


depends on what you refer to as gap. Some people refer to picking a point at the target lower than you want the arrow to hit. Most around here say gap is at the arrow tip...for me, 25yds is aim the arrow tip at the spot of desired impact, then move the arrow tip down to the wire. 20 yards is down 1/8" from there.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

lsb said:


> So you guys gap shoot? How's that work for hunting? I don't target shoot anymore, never gap shot, but coach youth shooters. I can see how gap shooting would work on fita and field courses.


I shoot/hunt using a gap system, which is at the tip of the arrow or a reference point on my bow. I know my point on is 50 yards on my hunting rig, each 1/4"at my arrow tip is 5 yards. I also know on my recurve hunting rig that the top of my "sight window" is 20 yards. Works great for hunting, takes only a second to get yardage, like the 30 yard mule deer this past season draw set my gap and shoot. It was easy, it was a 4 gap (4 x 1/4) or 1 inch at the tip of my arrow. Dead mule deer. I am experimenting this summer with a "fixed crawl', adding a tied in knot at my 25 yard crawl for hunting.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

rsarns said:


> I am experimenting this summer with a "fixed crawl', adding a tied in knot at my 25 yard crawl for hunting.


X 2. Playing with this. Really looking forward to summer experiments... and probably some knot tying for the fix crawl reference nock. Biggest question I have is the cams. There has been one suggestion to advance the top cam a bit to adjust for the lower draw point. Thoughts?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Paul68 said:


> X 2. Playing with this. Really looking forward to summer experiments... and probably some knot tying for the fix crawl reference nock. Biggest question I have is the cams. There has been one suggestion to advance the top cam a bit to adjust for the lower draw point. Thoughts?


My Hoyt's prefer the top can to hit the stop a 1/16" before the bottom. Even tiller also.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> My Hoyt's prefer the top can to hit the stop a 1/16" before the bottom. Even tiller also.


Mine too but shoot two under and sighted.


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

grantmac said:


> I wouldn't shoot at an animal without aiming.


Comments like this are what gives archerytalk a bad rap and do not help anyone.




granite14 said:


> depends on what you refer to as gap. Some people refer to picking a point at the target lower than you want the arrow to hit. Most around here say gap is at the arrow tip...for me, 25yds is aim the arrow tip at the spot of desired impact, then move the arrow tip down to the wire. 20 yards is down 1/8" from there.





rsarns said:


> I shoot/hunt using a gap system, which is at the tip of the arrow or a reference point on my bow. I know my point on is 50 yards on my hunting rig, each 1/4"at my arrow tip is 5 yards. I also know on my recurve hunting rig that the top of my "sight window" is 20 yards. Works great for hunting, takes only a second to get yardage, like the 30 yard mule deer this past season draw set my gap and shoot. It was easy, it was a 4 gap (4 x 1/4) or 1 inch at the tip of my arrow. Dead mule deer. I am experimenting this summer with a "fixed crawl', adding a tied in knot at my 25 yard crawl for hunting.



I know point on is 75 yards. Other than that I concentrate on the spot I want to hit. The smaller the spot the better. When my subconscious says yep my fingers refuse to hold the string and off it goes. Do i subconsciously see the tip in relation to the target? Probably, but I don't know it. I liken it to throwing a ball. You look at the place you want the ball to go and throw it. You don't say ok the catcher is 75 feet away I need to point my hand at the top of the wall to get it there. You just look at him and throw it. Same with a bow your subconscious sees the arrow trajectory and with practice figures it out.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

lsb said:


> Comments like this are what gives archerytalk a bad rap and do not help anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot the way you want, but I'd gladly shoot against any inSTINKtive archer any day.... His comment (Grant) does not give anyone or anyplace a bad name or rap, he speaks the truth, he aims. Your way gets you to ballpark mine gets me into the X or the kill on an animal. I guess you being a pro baseball player if you can hit the same spot on the catcher each time you throw the ball....


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

rsarns said:


> Shoot the way you want, but I'd gladly shoot against any inSTINKtive archer any day.... His comment (Grant) does not give anyone or anyplace a bad name or rap, he speaks the truth, he aims. Your way gets you to ballpark mine gets me into the X or the kill on an animal. I guess you being a pro baseball player if you can hit the same spot on the catcher each time you throw the ball....


Wow, Reminding me again why I quit coming here. I'm so glad to know your way is the best way and you are the best too. I won't be back. Archers helping archers my ass.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

lsb said:


> Wow, Reminding me again why I quit coming here. I'm so glad to know your way is the best way and you are the best too. I won't be back. Archers helping archers my ass.


Just returning the jab you took at Grant. There are many ways to skin a cat, and most get the job done. If you take shots at people expect to get them back. Please re-read your response to mine, and then you can see why I returned fire, but have it your way. Adios.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm reminded of the scene in _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_ when "it always goes wrong when we come to the desserts. Always." 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQkDOs-EtdU

For AT, it always goes wrong when we come to the aiming system discussion. Always.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Paul68 said:


> I'm reminded of the scene in _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_ when "it always goes wrong when we come to the desserts. Always."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQkDOs-EtdU
> 
> For AT, it always goes wrong when we come to the aiming system discussion. Always.


Yes, and I took the bait when he asked how it worked for hunting. Like I said lots of ways to skin a cat, and not every way works for everyone.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

rsarns said:


> Yes, and I took the bait when he asked how it worked for hunting. Like I said lots of ways to skin a cat, and not every way works for everyone.


It's a curious anomaly across the traditional and fingers forum. The choice of aiming systems (or lack thereof) is something that hits guys in the emotional groin. 

I don't follow the bowhunter or general archery discussions, so I don't know if the discussions turn heated over sight pins, versus scopes, versus lasers, versus whatever. Probably. 

I actually enjoy learning about gaps, point on, stringwalking voodoo, fixed crawl, subconscious gaps, inSTINKtive, and just using the Force.... but I'd have a better chance avoiding a fight while talking Protestantism versus Catholicism in an Irish Pub.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree, just learn every style and enjoy it. I had no idea I was a gap shooter until I learned how to do it. The NFAA Barebow guys got me string walking for awhile. Yet many times some visiting BH gap shooters posted scores over 500 of 560. its all good.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

lsb. Grant mearley stated He wouldn't shoot without aiming. He wasn't tryin to force his way on you. Wake up


lsb said:


> Wow, Reminding me again why I quit coming here. I'm so glad to know your way is the best way and you are the best too. I won't be back. Archers helping archers my ass.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Paul68 said:


> It's a curious anomaly across the traditional and fingers forum. The choice of aiming systems (or lack thereof) is something that hits guys in the emotional groin.
> 
> I don't follow the bowhunter or general archery discussions, so I don't know if the discussions turn heated over sight pins, versus scopes, versus lasers, versus whatever. Probably.
> 
> I actually enjoy learning about gaps, point on, stringwalking voodoo, fixed crawl, subconscious gaps, inSTINKtive, and just using the Force.... but I'd have a better chance avoiding a fight while talking Protestantism versus Catholicism in an Irish Pub.


Oh so true. You would think this subject could be about results, try it for a while and see if you get better results , or worse, then discuss. When I mention gaps I often get that look like I suggested heroin or something. Maybe it's true , once you pollute pure instinctive with "gap thoughts" you can't go back.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Bob Wesley won the long bow worlds back in bout 1980. He shot the HH style bow, and idolized Hill. In Hill's later days, he moved back to Alabama, and Wesley would go over and shoot with him. Hill told Bob, (paraphrase) You are a good shot, but you will never be a great shot until you develop a "system". That is what led Wesley to go back and develop what he labeled "indirect aiming". That is what Bob told me personally; not hear say. 

I think some few have the hand eye stuff to become exceptional without a conscious system, but I am definitely not one of them.


----------

